# Conturing Cheeks on Dark Skin



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 13, 2007)

Does anyone here conture with a blush (something fairly simple, nothing requiring multiple shades of foundation)?  I've been thinking about picking up a MAC cheek color for that purpose, but I am not sure which.  What do you all use, if anything? TIA

I already have high cheek bones so maybe I don't need anything...


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 13, 2007)

I have never contoured with blush.  I use MSF deep dark for countouring.


----------



## aziajs (May 13, 2007)

I use the Dark MSF.  I would love Deep Dark.  I also use NARS Casino Bronzer.  In the past I have used Metal Rock MSF, So Ceylon MSF, and Format blush.  I'd also like to try Raizin.


----------



## Beauty Marked! (May 13, 2007)

Since you have really high cheekbones, I would think additional contouring wouldn't be really necessary unless your after a specific effect.  Just ever so lightly highlight your apples and blend well and you should be good to go.  Contouring could, quite possibly, leaving looking a bit more like Grace Jones then you might like.  Not that that's a bad thing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Grace Rocks!


----------



## lilchocolatema (May 15, 2007)

I just took a class with Billy B. this weekend, and he contoured this girls face entirely with 3 different Studio Fix compacts!  C's to highlight and NW's to contour. I have the whole scoop in my blog if you want to check it out.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 15, 2007)

I use Format blush, with a little bit of Star iridescent pressed powder on top.


----------



## oracle1 (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_I just took a class with Billy B. this weekend, and he contoured this girls face entirely with 3 different Studio Fix compacts! C's to highlight and NW's to contour. I have the whole scoop in my blog if you want to check it out._

 

I am so jealous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I would loved to have been there to see him in action.  I 'm glad you got to go so you can give us all the juicy details
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the info


----------



## MACaholic76 (May 15, 2007)

My favorite contouring blushes are Tantone, Blunt and Format.


----------



## martygreene (May 15, 2007)

With darker skintones you're usually better off doing your sculpting work with highlighting than with contouring. Also, be wary of doing too much sculpting work for street-wear in the first place. While this technique has it's place for traditional film (not at all in HD really) and photography, for street use it tends to look like stripes painted on your face, even with some of the most talented artists.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 17, 2007)

I picked up Blunt - it is amazing how different it looks in the pan and on skin.  Thanx for all of the suggestions.


----------

